# Cameras NOT Allowed



## JMFell (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me is there are any venues i.e. Museums, Churches in Florence where cameras are NOT allowed?


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, the majority of museums do not allow cameras or photos inside. You can't take pictures inside the Uffizi museum although you CAN take pictures in the corridors toward the outdoors, that is to the view, for example of the Ponte Vecchio; the Accademia Gallery (all pictures of the David were taken "illegally", there is always someone patrolling and people do take pics but that first one has to be good because then they practically yell at you); for some reason within the SMN church you also can't take pictures. You cannot take pics inside the San Lorenzo church or the Medici chapels. No pics in the Pitti museums or in the Orsanmichele church.

You can take pictures as long as without flash inside the cathedral, inside the Santa Croce church and inside the cells of San Marco's monastery. You can take pics in the courtyard of the Bargello museum but not the museum's rooms. Haven't been in the baptistery in a while, can't remember that one..... the Museo dell'Opera is another museum where you can't take photos. Ah, you can take pictures inside Palazzo Vecchio, no flash of course but the rooms are pretty bright. You can take pics of the frescoes in the Brancacci chapel without flash which is really nice but light is not very bright in the side chapel, when I've tried before the pictures came out all blurry.

Ok if you have a specific museum or church in mind, do ask since I might have forgotten a major one right now!


----------



## JMFell (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Lourdes,

I was actually wondering about The Uffizi and Accademia as the only other place I am sure I am going to is Boboli Gardens at this time. I was just wondering, since I am the kind of guy to be alking by some place and say "this looks cool, let's go in", what the common thread was for cameras. Thanks for your help it was truly apprecated.


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan!

The Boboli gardens are beautiful, you'll have wonderful shots of Florence from there as well from around the Kaffehaus (which I think might not be open at the moment). Anyways, the area from which you can see the Duomo and the rest of Florence is behind the Pitti Palace, to the left of the beautiful view of the round theater in the back.


----------



## Diana-Andreia (May 2, 2012)

Lourdes, please tell me: if you can take pictures in Palazzo Vecchio in Florence (I made it myself, two years ago), I can suppose that the same possibility is in Palazzo Pubblico in Siena? Yes or no?

About what you said lately: in 2010, I could take pictures without problems in Museo dell'Opera del Duomo.
Something courious seems to me in Palazzo Medici-Riccardi: althought is allowed to take as much pictures you want at Luca Giordano's ceiling, it is forbidden - but very-very strongly! - to "make a move" at Benozzo Gozzolli's Cappella dei Magi... So pitty...


----------



## Lourdes (May 2, 2012)

*NO cameras in Palazzo Pubblico in Siena *

Ciao Diana,

Yes, you can take pictures in Palazzo Vecchio but when we were last in Siena, the Palazzo Pubblico in Siena did NOT allow pictures  
I just checked my pics from Siena, and there are no pics of the inside of Palazzo Pubblico so I remembered correctly. You CAN take pics of the inside of the cathedral and the baptistery and crypt.

Photos are also allowed in the Museo dell'Opera del Duomo and like you said, the frescoes in the Cappella dei Magi are well guarded to avoid pics - they only allow small groups at a time so they can definitely watch you!!


----------



## Diana-Andreia (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: NO cameras in Palazzo Pubblico in Siena *

Dear Lourdes, thank you alot!
What do you know about taking pictures in San Gimignano (Douomo, Palazzo del Popolo and Sant'Agostino)?

A detail about Siena: in 2010 it was allow to take pic in Douomo and Baptistery (also at Duomo), but NOT at the Crypt - I remember very well they said to me "NO, mam!"... And in Museo dell'Opera del Duomo, only in some parts, not in the principal hall, where are the main beauties...


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 12, 2012)

*thanks for sharing about Siena*

Good to know about the differences in photographing the various places within Siena. I remember I could definitely take pictures in the Duomo and Baptistery but don't remember about the crypt or museum at all - will be in Siena at the end of the month and will pay careful attention to places that do allow photography and those that don't .

Not sure about San Gimignano... will see if I can find some info on the places you've mentioned or someone else can provide some feedback!


----------



## Diana-Andreia (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: thanks for sharing about Siena*

Oh, Lourdes, I wish you a wonderful journey!
Anxious to hear from you what did you discover there about this problem.
I am leaving at the end of August: Florence, Arezzo, Siena, San Gimignano, Orvieto, Pisa, Lucca and Cinque Terre, for 16-18 days... with my 82 y.o. mother.


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 13, 2012)

*16-18 days sound like the right amount of time for your itinerary!*

Thank you Diana-Andreia! I'll report back with any additional info that might be useful.


You have a wonderful trip planned - I hope you and your mother will enjoy everything you see in Tuscany!


----------



## Cristina (Jul 13, 2012)

*Cameras in San Gimignano*



Diana-Andreia said:


> What do you know about taking pictures in San Gimignano (Douomo, Palazzo del Popolo and Sant'Agostino)?



Hi Diana,

I've visited San Gimignano but not recently so can't clearly remember where cameras are or aren't allowed.

However, also looking on the Web I'm quite sure photos are not allowed inside the Duomo and I believe it's the same for the Church of Sant'Agostino. 

Concerning the Palazzo Comunale (Palazzo del Popolo), I have some pics of the internal court, but am also thinking it's not possible to take photos of the masterpieces inside the palazzo.

If you have time, go to the top of the Torre Grossa to enjoy a beautiful view over the city and the surroundings (and, of course, here you'll take fab shots!).


----------



## Joao (Jun 19, 2014)

What about the Cappella Sasseti (Santa Trinità) and the Cappella dei Magi (Palazzo Medici Riccardi) ??

Grazie mille.


João


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 21, 2014)

Ciao Joao,

You can take pictures in Santa Trinita but no pictures in the Cappella dei Magi (you can take pics elsewhere during the visit in Palazzo Medici Riccardi.


----------



## Joao (Jun 30, 2014)

Lourdes,

I've been in touch with Santa Maria Novella and Cappelle Medicee through their official websites and personal photos without flash of the inside are totally allowed. 


Joao





Lourdes said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of museums do not allow cameras or photos inside. You can't take pictures inside the Uffizi museum although you CAN take pictures in the corridors toward the outdoors, that is to the view, for example of the Ponte Vecchio; the Accademia Gallery (all pictures of the David were taken "illegally", there is always someone patrolling and people do take pics but that first one has to be good because then they practically yell at you); for some reason within the SMN church you also can't take pictures. You cannot take pics inside the San Lorenzo church or the Medici chapels. No pics in the Pitti museums or in the Orsanmichele church.
> 
> You can take pictures as long as without flash inside the cathedral, inside the Santa Croce church and inside the cells of San Marco's monastery. You can take pics in the courtyard of the Bargello museum but not the museum's rooms. Haven't been in the baptistery in a while, can't remember that one..... the Museo dell'Opera is another museum where you can't take photos. Ah, you can take pictures inside Palazzo Vecchio, no flash of course but the rooms are pretty bright. You can take pics of the frescoes in the Brancacci chapel without flash which is really nice but light is not very bright in the side chapel, when I've tried before the pictures came out all blurry.
> 
> Ok if you have a specific museum or church in mind, do ask since I might have forgotten a major one right now!


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 11, 2014)

YES, that's right - Santa Maria Novella has for the last 1 year and a half started allowing pictures, ever since the Carabinieri left the large cloister, which can now be visited as well on special weekends!

The Cappelle Medicee, along with the other state museums, are also experimenting allowing people to take pictures for personal use, as long as they avoid the use of flash - this includes the UFFIZI and ACCADEMIA!! so great news for everyone! If all goes well, I think it will be a permament possibility.


----------



## Joao (Jul 14, 2014)

WOW! I didnt know about Accademia and Uffizi. THAT'S AMAZING! I'll be in Florence in december and I will be able to come back with (legal) photos from David and The Birth of Venus!!!!! Thank you very much for such amazing news!


----------



## Joao (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ticket Museums*

Hi Lourdes,

Maybe this is not the proper forum to ask this, but...
I will be in Florence in the Christmas week, is necessary to buy in advance the tickets to Accademia and Uffizi? Will I find long lines this time of year? 

Thanks a lot again.


João


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 28, 2014)

Ciao Joao,

It depends on what days - the museums will closed on December 25th for sure, and are closed on Mondays. See that this year Monday is the 22nd, so not right around Christmas they might not keep it open. Tuesdays are almost always pretty busy days, since they are closed on Mondays.... so it is pretty difficult to say with any certainty. I can say there are less overall visitors in the winter but the Uffizi is one of the most visited museums in all of Italy so you might book for the Uffizi and not for the Accademia and see how it goes.


----------



## Joao (Sep 29, 2014)

*Galleria Palatina*

Is allowed now pictures in the Galleria Palatina (Palazzo Pitti) as well?

Thanks


----------



## Chiara (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pictures not allowed at Galleria Palatina*

Dear Joao,
for the moment it seems that you can't take pictures inside the Galleria Palatina, except for professional photos and videos - an official authorization is necessarily required. Have a look at the official website where you may find all the relative info and any eventual contact detail:
http://www.polomuseale.firenze.it/en/musei/info/index.php?m=palatina

"Permits: In the Museum it is not permitted to take photos or shoot videos. In special cases, authorisation may be granted by the management. For permission for professional photos or videos, apply to the Authorisation Office."

Chiara


----------



## Lourdes (Sep 30, 2014)

I was actually thinking about that.... because officially the Polo Museale has yet to publish anything about it allowing pics to be taken at the Uffizi or Accademia, and they are allowed now. What we have published on here so far has been what we have seen from personal experience and I have not been to the Palatina since they started allowing pics at the other museums. So I am not 100% sure how to reply but since I am planning to go back and visit all of the museums over the next 2 months, I'll likely have an answer for you Joao before you come in December!


----------



## Joao (Oct 2, 2014)

*Galleria Palatina*

Dear Lourdes and Chiara.

Here is the answer I received this morning from the Polo Museale about this question.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good morning,

in the Palatina gallery, as in all the state museums, is now possible to take picture.

If you want to take pictures to publish them you have to ask for the soprintendenza authorization

Best wishes



Daniela Cresti

Segreteria Direzione

Galleria Palatina


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 2, 2014)

It's great to have written confirmation! thank you for asking and sharing this info with all of us


----------



## Joao (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank YOU guys for such amazing support.

Now I want your opinions, as long as I will have to make choices...hehe
Between Palazzo Vecchio and Palazzo Pitti- Galleria Palatina, I have chosen for the Pitti. Now I will have to choose between Cappelle Medicee and Cappella Brancacci. I know, I know, they have nothing to do with each other, but I will have to chose between them. What is the "unmissable" one? I have some inclination for the Brancacci, but I want your opinions.

Grazie mille ancora.


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad to be of help!

That's a hard one too - I think you'll have to decide between painting (frescoes in Brancacci) and sculpture/architecture (the Chapels main thing to see are the funereal marble monuments by Michelangelo and the beautiful stone inlays in the Chapel of the Princes). So depending on your main interest, I'd choose that way.


----------



## Joao (Oct 7, 2014)

If you had to make the decision to visit one of them again, what would you prefer?


----------



## Joao (Oct 7, 2014)

In that day the plans are Galleria dell'Accademia (9:00am) and Galleria Palatina (afternoon)... I really don't know where to go...hehehe


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 9, 2014)

I have to say that the Accademia Gallery is not super enormous and neither are the Medici Chapels - so are you planning on getting the Firenze Card? How many days will you be in Florence total? 

If you get the Firenze card, then all the museums are included..... you can wait and see what time you come out of the Accademia that morning. If you have time, go to the Medici Chapels before lunch!

Then have a quick lunch in the area, there are many places around the San Lorenzo area (I also recommend checking out the 1st floor of the Mercato Centrale for lunch) before heading to the Oltrano. 

Just note that the Brancacci chapels require a reservation - the only reason is that it is a small space and visits are for 15 minutes to each group of persons. The chapel is closed on Tuesdays and closes at 5pm (ticket office closes 45 min before that). So as soon as you head over to the Oltrano, head here first, see if you can go in with the next group and, if not, sign up for a specific time later on. That way you can head over to the Palatina and enjoy more time over there. Spend the evening in the area and dinner around Santo Spirito - there are so many good restaurants in this area, you can't choose wrong. But like UomoGrasso said, there are so many shops and workshops, it would be good to spend some time there roaming around the streets too, if you can!


----------



## Joao (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Lourdes and UomoGrasso,

No, I won't buy the Firenze card. I will be in Florence in december, from 25 to 28th. 
Christmas day I'll visit Piazzale Michelangelo, San Miniato Al Monte, Santa Trinità and Santa Maria Novella. I bought already the tickets to Accademia (26) and Uffizi (28), both of them in the early morning. I will combine Uffizi with Santa Croce, that opens at 2pm. Maybe, if I have money and disposition, I'll visit Palazzo Vecchio, cause in that day it is opened till midnight, but I'm not sure about it. Accademia I will combine with Galleria Palatina in the afternoon, but as Accademia isn't a huge museum, I would like to visit Cappelle Medicee or Cappella Brancacci too. The day 27, I will make an excursion through Tuscany with Caftours, that will take all day long. I don't know if I visit Cappelle Medicee because I would have seen Michelangelo statues in Accademia minutes before and I don't know if I visit Brancacci, because I would have seen chapels full of amazing frescoes in Santa Maria Novella the day before and it's expensive to a very short visit, however, the chapel has a huge importance to Renaissance. So, that's my almost done Florence itinerary. Any help or suggestion is more then welcome.

Thanks a lot.

João.


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 10, 2014)

You will have 3 really packed days, I understand trying to fit as much as possible in the limited time you have, so my advice for the Medici Chapels, Palazzo Vecchio and Brancacci chapel is definitely to just wait till you are here and see whether you feel like another museum. After the Uffizi and Accademia and Palatina, you might just have too much "art" and "museum" overload.

As far as the 25th, as it will be Christmas you're right in focusing on the ones that are open... but also don't try to fit too much. Just keep in mind the hours...
I'd suggest San Miniato in the morning, and thus Piazzale Michelangelo too (even if it is great to see the sunset from up there) just because I highly suggest you go to San Miniato around 10am when the service is in Gregorian chant.
Here are the other opening hours for the other 2 churches - they are the "festivita' / holiday" hours.
Santa Trinita: 8-10.45 and 16-18
SMN: 13:00 - 17:00


----------



## Joao (Oct 10, 2014)

Now that you are speaking, I start thinking that Accademia, Palatina and Uffizi are too much for 2 days...hehe. Would you suggest me to exclude Palazzo PItti?


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 12, 2014)

Uomo Grasso has explained it perfectly! Keep that as a tentative itinerary, you don't need to buy any other tickets ahead of time - and once you're here, see how you things go, whether you are tired of museums and art and want to spend more time outdoors or whether you want to continue the journey into Florence's magnificent art and history. No need to set anything in stone, just be open to change and be flexible! Especially as regards the food - enjoy longer meals and people-watching too! ;-)


----------

